# Aah, the cricket-nomming face... *pics and video*



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Regina has the most hilarious cricket nomming face, so I tried to capture it yesterday. Here's what I got as far as pics go:










Here's a high-res image of it: http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x473/ReginasMama/Reginas New Cage/100_4851.jpg

And I figured you couldn't get the full effect from a picture, so I took a video. Sorry for the poor quality, I was using my parents' little digital camera that makes weird noises :lol: I had to put the camera down in the middle to feed her the cricket, but I managed to get most of her eating it on video 

http://s1183.photobucket.com/albums...=view&current=cricketnommingface-Computer.mp4

What kind of funny faces do your hedgies make when nomming on their favorite treats? And if you have pics/vids, post them! I'm sure we'd all love to see funny hedgie faces


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

So cute. Omgosh.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

brilliant. she looks like she is laughing. i love it. "i got my cricket & you don't got none! :mrgreen:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Ohh boy! That video made me laugh so hard... I cried. That is such a funny face! 

Milly doesn't make funny faces when she eats stuff, she just makes weird noises... like slurping noises, kind of? Especially with mealies. She smacks her lips, I think. Weirdo. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Aahahhahaha!! So cute!! She's obviously VERY happy! I loved the video too. She's too cute for words.

Here's my Zoey the Hutt's Mealie face. :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

xspiked said:


> So cute. Omgosh.


Thanks 



rivoli256 said:


> brilliant. she looks like she is laughing. i love it. "i got my cricket & you don't got none! :mrgreen:


Hehehe, she probably thinks I'm jealous of her for getting such a delicious treat...



hanhan27 said:


> Ohh boy! That video made me laugh so hard... I cried. That is such a funny face!
> 
> Milly doesn't make funny faces when she eats stuff, she just makes weird noises... like slurping noises, kind of? Especially with mealies. She smacks her lips, I think. Weirdo. :lol:


Hahaha, I bet it sounds adorable!



PJM said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Aahahhahaha!! So cute!! She's obviously VERY happy! I loved the video too. She's too cute for words.
> 
> Here's my Zoey the Hutt's Mealie face. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
That face!!! "Zoey the Hutt" is TOTALLY accurate! Love it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

PJM said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Aahahhahaha!! So cute!! She's obviously VERY happy! I loved the video too. She's too cute for words.
> 
> Here's my Zoey the Hutt's Mealie face. :lol:


Holy Crap! His eyes are like WOWIE ZOWIE! Like a cartoon eyes popping out over that Meal Worm not even getting into the tongue action!

In addition if he spoke I'd imagine something along the lines of....

"Must have NOMS!!!!!"


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I love those pics!!! I came home in a bad mood and that just completely turned my mood around!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

way too cute! :shock:   :lol: I seriously cant handle how cute the picture is. the video is too funny!!! Regina & Zoey brightened my mood as well.  
I wish i could get Norma to chill on her back like that! any time i try she reaches out to me like MOMMMM HELPPPP MEEE!!! haha.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Regina and Zoey could brighten anyone's day! They are both so adorable! Thank you for the pictures and that wonderful video.


----------

